# Go Shockkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!1



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

*Go Shockkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!*

I am a Liberty fan but I hate the Sparks and will be rootin for the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Lisa, u gonna have your hands full!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Oh boy what a beatdown. This one appears to be over, 63-45 2nd half... I think Detroit needs better perimeter shooting to open things up for their post game...Anyways, I think the Shock will win both home games and win the title.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That game sucked. That said, the Shock will come back strong. The got their first finals gitters out of the way.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> That game sucked. That said, the Shock will come back strong. The got their first finals gitters out of the way.


I agree.

They were nervous and shellshocked from being in the finals...

If you looked at game one, after half, the Shock came out more confident and played the Sparks to a standstill. Laimbeer either needs to tighten up their zone or scrap that defense altogether. The Sparks were patient and ate them up on that "zone" they had.

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That zone did not collaspe - AT ALL.... I wonder what the point of it was? 

I am excited to go to the game today. History is in Detroit's favor when it comes to no team in the WNBA has ever won a championship on another team's home floor.... but.... LA has NEVER lost a game in the WNBA Finals.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> That zone did not collaspe - AT ALL.... I wonder what the point of it was?
> 
> I am excited to go to the game today. History is in Detroit's favor when it comes to no team in the WNBA has ever won a championship on another team's home floor.... but.... LA has NEVER lost a game in the WNBA Finals.


Yikes. Scary facts.

Hey, you're producing this one, eh Gym Rat? You are so lucky.

How much of your time do you get to actually sit back and enjoy the game?

I am nervous. I hope Detroit wins. Why isn't the finals best-of-five again??

Stuart


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I HAVE TO ADMIT I WAS MAD WHEN THE SHOCK LET L.A. COME BACK LIKE THAT! BUT IM HAPPY THEY WON! GO SHOCK!!!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Detroit's playing some amazing basketball right now in the first half of Game Three. Amazing... and Ruth Riley - has she missed a shot yet? I was thinking I'd watch some of the game, just because it's the last game of the season and I think the WNBA ought to be supported. But I'm really floored at the excitement and quality of play (far better than the parts of regular season games I've caught).


----------

